# firing ranges



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

i live off 9 mile near pine forest , would yall recomend styx river of quintette firing range , id like to sight in my pistol a little , but i wouldnt mind learning to shoot skeet , which place would be better for an amateur to do this at ,, thanks


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Quintette is less expensive. I haven't been there since they re-opened under new management. Either should work well for you.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Me personally I would go to styx....I've has better experiences at styx....nicer people and better facilities


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Styx is more crowded.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Styx is a much better shooting facility IMO, but its your call. You can always go to styx and try it out, you don't have to be a member to shoot there, you just get better prices.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You would have to plan to go to Styx more than 10 times in a year in order to break even with the membership fee and rates...

When I go there -- I just pay the daily fee of $12


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks everybody , my buddy i went with likes quintette better so we went there , after describing it to my dad he said he thinks hell stick with stix so im going to try it next time . had a great day though hope everyone hada good thanksgiving . my buddy has had a doe on ice all week an im going to grill some bite size pieces of heaven an watch the game tomorrow .. guess till i get better at shooting ill be ok as long as i keep my frying an grilling hand strong .. side note , does anyone have any experience with CLP by safariland gun cleaner ?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> thanks everybody , my buddy i went with likes quintette better so we went there , after describing it to my dad he said he thinks hell stick with stix so im going to try it next time . had a great day though hope everyone hada good thanksgiving . my buddy has had a doe on ice all week an im going to grill some bite size pieces of heaven an watch the game tomorrow .. guess till i get better at shooting ill be ok as long as i keep my frying an grilling hand strong .. side note , does anyone have any experience with CLP by safariland gun cleaner ?


I use it as a general lubricant. I've had experience with it since I was first introduced to it in the military. I think it's decent, it's been surpassed by some specialty products like Slip 2000 EGL. In my opinion its the best stuff you can find on your local store shelves. As for it's cleaning and protecting abilities there are better products out there. It's not aggressive enough for cleaning and it's too thick to soak into the pores in parkerization or blueing.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*We Used Breakfree CLP*

When I was in the military we used(starting in approx. 1981) Breakfree CLP. It came in a black(generic looking)gallon jug. It was excellent for the AR's and M1A's to keep them running "wet". The FBI had several Uzi's in my armory and their armoror swore by it for those weapons also. 

I use it exclusively on my barrels that have been moly coated and with 4 patches on the proper jag,that is all that is required for a cleanup. I absolutely love the stuff. Luckily a couple of gallons came home with me before my final discharge. --- SAWMAN


----------

